
Arkade: A Kubernetes app installer - alexellisuk
https://blog.heyal.co.uk/introducing-arkade/
======
sjroot
I can appreciate the effort that went into this, but I don't really understand
its appeal, or even the appeal of Helm, when installing anything on Kubernetes
is as simple as running `kubectl apply -f <manifest.yml>`.

For my personal cluster, I have a private Git repository filled with various
singleton manifests that help me bootstrap various different things. Most
"standard" installs (nginx-ingress, cert-manager, istio, etc) provide their
own single manifests as well.

I feel that introducing layers of abstraction on top of that is generally
unnecessary, but particularly because it doesn't really help you understand
how K8s works.

~~~
uberduper
It's just a templating solution. There can be many places you'd need to make
edits in a collection of manifests that make up a particular app deployment.
I've avoided it for this and security concerns but Helm 3 has resolved my
issues with security.

Expect I'll be creating a chart for our fairly complex application stack very
soon.

~~~
escardin
IMO kustomize handles that case far better than helm does and comes built into
kubectl.

------
knur
So... Those are useful, but really the ugly side of installing things on
Kubernetes is helm, which in theory you should be able to replace with
something like this. Any plans to expand the list of stuff you can install
with it to make it a defacto replacement for helm?

~~~
loriverkutya
This is downloading the helm chart and installing with that.

~~~
billman
Can you explain the advantage of this tool vs. helm?

------
spicyramen
I'm new to k8s, isn't there already a plethora of apps to install k8s?

~~~
fmjrey
It's to install apps on a k8s cluster, not to install k8s.

